# Brauche nochmal Hilfe bei Hardware



## xtremed3 (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo Community,

Danke schonmal für die Beratung beim Kauf einer SSD Platte.

Ich habe mich (aufgrund möglicher Kompatibilitätsproblemen) gegen die neue SSD entschieden, zumindest solange ich noch das alte Board im Pc habe.

Nun soll dann gerne das Board + CPU gewechselt werden.

Im SSD Thema hatte ich den Xeon erwähnt der hier schon öfters empfohlen wurde.

Ist das noch ein aktueller und leistungsstarker CPU?
Bei den Boards gibt es so viele Unterschiede das ich da nicht mehr durchblicke 

Könnte mir jmd helfen noch einmal?

Ich plane das Spiel H1Z1 anzuspielen das nun am 15.01. erscheint.

Dort gibts (zumindest für mich) relativ hohe Anforderungen:

Systemvoraussetzungen

MINIMUM: 

OS: Windows 7 64 bit
Processor: Intel i3 Dual-Core with Hyper-Threading (required)
Memory: 4 GB RAM
Graphics: nVidia GeForce GTX 275 series or higher
DirectX: Version 10
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Hard Drive: 20 GB available space
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible Sound Card




RECOMMENDED: 

OS: Windows 7 64 bit
Processor: Intel i5 Quad Core or higher / AMD Phenom II X6 or higher
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics: nVidia GeForce GTX 560 series or higher / AMD HD 6870 or higher
DirectX: Version 10
Network: Broadband Internet connection
Hard Drive: 20 GB available space
Sound Card: DirectX compatible Sound Card


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2015)

Was hast Du denn derzeit nochmal für ne CPU und GRafikkarte? Ein Xeon 1231v3 oder auch 1230v3 wäre natürlich immer noch Top, so was ändert sich nicht in wenigen Tagen, selbst nicht nach nem halben Jahr


----------



## xtremed32 (12. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn derzeit nochmal für ne CPU und GRafikkarte? Ein Xeon 1231v3 oder auch 1230v3 wäre natürlich immer noch Top, so was ändert sich nicht in wenigen Tagen, selbst nicht nach nem halben Jahr



Jo also mehr als ein halbes Jahr darf der gerne halten *grins*

Hab nur bei alternate gesehen, dass der I7 mit 4Ghz nur glaub 60 Euro mehr kostet oder habe ich mich da getäuscht?
Wäre das nicht eine deutliche steigerung?

Und beim Board hörts bei mir auf. Kenn ich mich nicht mit aus.

Habe nochn alten AMD CPU der muss neu definitiv. Und GPU ist bei mir nen Preis/Leistungsmodell Radeon R9 270x. Hoffe das hält nochn Weilchen? 

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2015)

Es gibt Tests, in denen der i7 mit 4GHz UND sogar noch weiter übertaktet wurde, und es in Games trotzdem nur 2-3% bringt im Vergleich zum Xeon. Es kann zwar sein, dass das mal in 2 Jahren oder so dann mehr bringt, falls dann die CPU-Power wichtiger wird, aber derzeit ist es noch nicht wichtig, da schafft auch eine sehr gute Grafikkarte gar nicht so viel FPS, als dass nur wegen des CPU-Taktes dann NOCH mehr Steigerung bei rumkommt - da würde ich eher früher mal ne neue CPU kaufen als jetzt schon mehr für den i7 auszugeben und vlt noch was drauf für ein Übertakter-Board.

Vor allem würde ich viel eher dann mehr für die Graka ausgeben als den i7 zu nehmen. Die R9 270X ist zwar fürs Geld super, aber inzwischen auch schon nur noch "Mittelklasse". Trotzdem würd ich lieber den Xeon + "nur" eine R9 270X oder auch R9 280 nehmen als einen i5 und dafür ne schnellere Grafikkarte, denn eine Grafikkarte kann man schnell auch schon nach 1-2 Jahren mal neu kaufen und einbauen - CPU aufrüsten lohnt aber idR erst nach 3-4 Jahren mit nem kompletten Board-Wechsel.

Für den Xeon kannst du irgendein Mainboard mit H97 im Namen nehmen. Mehr als 80-90€ muss das nicht kosten. Für den i7 4790K wiederum würde man ein Board mit Z97 nehmen und eher 120-150€, weil man damit dann noch weiter übertakten könnte. Daher ist das Gesamtpaket Xeon + Board am Ende doch nochmal deutlich günstiger als i7-4790K + (sinnvolles) Board.


----------



## xtremed32 (12. Januar 2015)

Ok das klingt plausibel und vernümpftig.

Magst Du mir einmal eben auflisten welchen Xeon ich dann nehmen sollte (falls es da unterschiede gibt gerne den besseren) und ein Board evtl das du mir empfehlen kannst? (Hab nicht den Mut irgendeines mit dem Kürzel H97 auszuwählen)

Dann kann ich das schonmal ordern.

Die R9 270x kann ich dann erstmal noch nutzen (gerade in Bezug auf die Anforderungen des oben genannten Spieles)?

Und dann irgendwann wenns die GPU nicht mehr bringt diese dann gegen eine schnelle ersetzen?


----------



## xtremed3 (12. Januar 2015)

Wollte das gerade selber zusammenstellen (wollte gerne bei alternate.de bestellen da dort der Service sehr gut ist) aber ich sehe den Wald vor Bäumen nicht mehr. Allein den Xeon gibt es in so vielen Ausführungen....
Das Mainboard ebenfalls ...

Würdest Du mir das evtl zusammenstellen? Wäre furchtbar lieb von Dir.

Als letzte Frage: Der i5-4690K kostet auch nicht viel Geld sehe ich gerade. ca. 222€ Ist der schlechter als der Xeon?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2015)

Du musst nach dem Xeon E3-1230 v3 oder 1231 v3 nehmen. Das v3 steht für den Sockel, den auch das Board hat, und das wäre dann Sockel 1150. Und die beiden genannten wären vom Preis her noch gut - die mit höheren Modellnummern sind so teuer, dass du auch nen i7 nehmen könntest, und die mit kleineren Modellnummern sind nur wie ein i5 und nicht wie ein i7.

Hier zB https://www.alternate.de/Intel(R)/Xeon(R)-Prozessor-E3-1231V3-CPU/html/product/1129073?  

Und Mainbaord zB https://www.alternate.de/ASRock/H97M-Pro4-Mainboard/html/product/1139194?  oder https://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/GA-H97M-D3H-Mainboard/html/product/1139657?  die sind µATX und passen auch in kleinere Gehäuse - weiß nicht, ob Dein Gehäuse groß genug für ATX wäre. Wenn ja, dann gehen auch die "großen" Brüder https://www.alternate.de/ASRock/H97-Pro4-Mainboard/html/product/1139184?  und https://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/GA-H97-HD3-Mainboard/html/product/1139650?

Aber an sich gibt es da keinen nennenswerten Vorteil. 


Grafikkarte: https://www.alternate.de/SAPPHIRE/R9-270X-2GB-GDDR5-OC-with-Boost-Grafikkarte/html/product/1103149?  oder vlt direkt eine R9 280, denn die kostet nur 20€ mehr und bringt dann 15% mehr Leistung https://www.alternate.de/SAPPHIRE/R9-280-OC-Dual-X-Boost-Grafikkarte/html/product/1129700?  oder das kleine Gigabyte eher 70€ Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    und vom gesparten Geld dann die R9 280, das würde sich schon lohnen.


Dein Netzteil reicht aber sicher für die Grafikkarte?


Ingesamt ist alternate da aber schon recht hochpreisig vor allem bei den Boards - da kostet das AsRock H97M Pro4 zB woanders eher um die 75€ ASRock H97M Pro4 (90-MXGTA0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xtremed3 (12. Januar 2015)

Ich ahbe leider keine Ahnung welches Gehäuse ich genau habe. Irgend ein Cooler Master. (Letztes Jahr gekauft) EIn RIese ist es nicht aber klein ist er auch nicht.
Entsteht mir kein Nachteil wenn ich also eines der kleineren Boards nehme?

Ich habe mich wohl bei der GPU komisch ausgedrückt *gg*

Ich habe bereits eine R9 270X. Kann ich die behalten oder ist die schon zu schwach (in anbetracht des SPieles was ich oben genannt habe)?

Ich hätte dann bisher folgendes ausgesucht mit deiner Hilfe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2015)

Ach so, alles klar - die 270X kannst Du natürlich behalten, es kann aber dann je nach dem, was für ne CPU du jetzt genau hast, sein, dass der Leistungsgewinn nicht immer wirklich hoch ist. Bezüglich des Games: dort wird eine AMD 6870 "empfohlen" - eine R9 270X ist da bereits ca 50-60% schneller. Und mit der neuen CPU hast Du ein super Grundgerüst, d.h. falls zB in nem Jahr dann Games kommen, wo du zu wenig FPS hast bei den Detaileinstellungen, die du gerne hättest, holst Du einfach nur ne neue Grafikkarte und bist wieder voll dabei, je nach Budget selbst für Ultra-Details - die CPU wird das aber sicher nicht verhindern.

Passendes RAM hast Du aber? Bei der SSD kannst Du noch was sparen und die nehmen, die ist auch gut https://www.alternate.de/Sandisk/Ultra-II-SSD-2-5-240GB/html/product/1155893?   Vlt. stattdessen einen 20€-CPU-Kühler gönnen, wenn Dir auch ein leiserer PC was wert ist. zB https://www.alternate.de/Cooler-Master/Hyper103-CPU-Kühler/html/product/1084263?  der ist zwar jetzt nicht mega-Top, aber leiser als der mitgelieferte Intel-Kühler bei Last

Und wegen des Boards: µATX hat halt idR weniger Zusatzslots oder USB-Ports als der größere Bruder des Modells, aber für zB ne Soundkarte oder so reicht es immer, und ZU wenig USB-Ports hat das ASRock sicher nicht (6 hinten und genug für 6 Ports vorne am Gehäuse)


----------



## xtremed3 (12. Januar 2015)

Ram habe ich 8GB 1600hz von GSkill (auch letztes Jahr neu geholt)

Mein aktuelles Board drosselt die Geschwindigkeit runter, aber mit dem neuen kann ich die ja ganz nutzen endlich oder? 

Einen CPU Lüfter habe ich auch nachgerüstet schon als der alte zu laut wurde. Sollte also noch reichen hoffe ich.

Dann bin ich damit gut ausgerüstet nun? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2015)

Jo, alles okay. Musst nur beim Kühler schauen, ob Du noch alles an Einbaumaterial hast - manchmal ist da für AMD anderes dabei als für Intel


----------

